# F.a.s.t Intake



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

I contacted my local speed shop yesterday [ they are honest ] and asked them about installing a FAST intake..because I wanted to play with more bolt on items,,,but their exact words were...VERY LITTLE HP gain for the MONEY, they will install it but they just don't recommend it,,for about the same price I could do a cam.. the intake is about 650.00 and around 250 for install,, total about 900.00.. they can do a cam for around $1,000.00.. I called another shop and they told me the same,,don't spend your cash on the FAST intake,, very little bang for the buck


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

:agree From what I can tell only the LS1 gets any real good from it. It allows them to step up to the 90mm throttle body setup easily.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I got the same thing from my tuner. If you've got the LS2, you have the 90mm TB already. The LS1's should benefit though.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

*intake*

Thanks . I am not doing it


----------

